# needing your good thoughts right now



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i know not all of you on here are "cat people"

but we love our cats,we have three that we have rescued

one was a stray that some one had let go on the streets,the other two are ones we had got from local animal shelters.they are truly members of our family

our youngest one,karma, has been ill for about a month now

he doesnt eat hardly and when he does he throws it up

he has been to the vet several times in the last month and the vet can not find an answer to the problem

he is currently at the vets office now

he has been force feeding him,and he still throws it up

we got a call from the vet today

he wants to do exploratory surgery,but he warned us that the little fellow may not make it thru the surgery

because he us very weak from not eating properly

now i would realy hate for him to not make it thru the surgery

in the year we have had him we have become very attahced to him

he has a personality like you wouldnt believe,very rambunctious and also very friendly and loving

and gets along great with our two other cats

he is my little buddy and truly a family member

the wife and i would be heart broken if he doesnt come thru this

the surgery is tomorrow morning

now i am not a religious person,but i am asking for ya'll to send good thoughts to karma to hep him make it thru this

here is picture of karma


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Cat person or not. You love it. We feel for you. Hope all goes well.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

hoping the best for Karma


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

We've had cats all along and now have 5. They are all individuals, just like us.

My favorite one, Jake, used to hunt with me until my wife caught us killing cowbirds. I'd shoot them out of the trees and he'd pounce on any that needed finishing off. He was gun shy at first, but once he understood what was going on, he overcame his fear of noise. He's now buried in a place that bears his name: Jake's Field.

Wishing you and your family member the best, Tim.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Did you get a second vets opinion?--- a second blood test?.

If the person your take'in him to cant figure it out--- find someone who can before they start chop'in on the cat--- that's medieval crap.

.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm not a cat person but the one we have is an outdoor cat, he is on his last leg and the years have crept up, doesn't hunt like he use to, and is very skinny, used his 9 lives up many years ago - it's the pits to get old. I wish your cat all the luck.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I know how hard it can be to go through this with your pet. We lost Chyna (our Rat Terrier) to Cushings Disease in 2010. We went through quite an ordeal with vets, looking for answers, then finally knowing she was terminal just about killed us. We spent another three weeks with her and watched as our bright angel just faded away. We finally had come to the end and had to do the right thing. A very sad day in our life. The love we receive from our pets, is never wasted. If things don't work out, know that you did all you could. Prayers sent for Karma and you.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I second the opinion on getting a second opinion. But I am a firm believer if the pet is suffering you must do the right thing no matter how hard the decision is. We just had to make that decision on a cat we have had for over 12 yrs.But Tim, I hope things turn out for the best and my thoughts are with you and your wife.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you, your family, and your buddy.

It sounds as though he may have a blockage, is he drinking ?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

thanks for the good thoughts

your a great bunch of guys

well th vet called this morning

he hasnt done the exploratory surgery as of yet

he gave karma some anti vomitting medicine last night

he said karma had a good night,kept his food down with no vomitting at all,and also had a good bowel movement over night

Don, your thinking like the vet. he is thinking and obstruction which is why he wants to do an exploratory

but he is going to consult with another vet first,now that karma had a good night.

this is a great veterinarian doctor. we have been taking our pets there for decades now and this is the only time he has had a hard time figuring out whats going on with any pet we have brought to him.

he says every tests he has performed says that there is no reason for him to be throwing up and not wanting to eat.

he hasnt even charged us for the last visit since he couldnt figure it out.

to us karma is not a pet,but a memeber of the family,just like one of our kids.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*HOPE THE BEST FOR YOUR BUDDY---MY MAGGIE HAS GONE BLIND EARLY IN LIFE SAD TIMES AHEAD HERE TOO--------GOOD LUCK--------------SB*


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Sounds like the vet is on the right track with the blockage idea. That happened to a red healer we had. Gave her a pound of butter and the problem came out the next day.

**** luck to Karma and you.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Best of luck with your cat.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

we got a call from the vet again tonight

Karma is not vomitting anymore and is eating on his own again

but the vet ants to keep him for another day or two yet

they still are mot sure what is going on

all test show there is no reason for it

they are boggled by it as are we

we only feed our pets high end cat food,that is recomended by the vet

once again i thank all of you for your good thoughts as they seem to be working


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We'll keep sending them for you all Tim.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Cool. It's great to get them back from the vet - eases the mind a bit. Good luck, Tim.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

an update on my little feller Karma

he is still at the vets office,in their care

but he is still eating on his own now(no more force feeding)

they have been giving him 3 differant meds

one for anti vomit

one to increase his appetite

and the third to keep things moving along within his system

we went and visited him for about an hour tonight an talked with the vet

Karma seems to be back to his normal self

very rambunctious,vocal and lovable,oh and very very wanting to come home

the vet is very confused as to why he has been throwing up and not eating

all test come back normal and not indicating any reasons for this

the vet also said he is very glad that he didnt have to do the exploratory surgery

he is going to keep Karma untill friday just to make sure all keeps going well

the girls at the vet office just love Karma,but also cant wait for him to go home

he can be quit the handfull when he wants attention and love

they realy enjoy him but cant give him the amount of attention he likes,as they have other things to do than just pet and play with him all day

i thank you all very much for sending your good thoughts to Karma and us during this trying time hes been having(and us too)

i truly beleive its your kind thoughts that have helped him come thru this so far

those of you whom have pets

be it dogs or cats,birds or reptiles

you know how much and animal can become a memeber of the family and you just hate to see them in a bad way

so i tip my hat to all of you,and say a very very big thank you (and so does the wife and Karma,along with Fate,and Kismet [our other two kitties])

you all are some very fine people and i am honored to able to part of this community with you


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm glad to hear your Karma is coming back to you in a good way......(see what I did there)

I think I can speak for all the PT members when I say, "we are honored to have you as a member Tim". You've been an integral part of this forum and we appreciate your input.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well said YD,always nice to see when things turn out for the better.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

:that:


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

:ditton the yeah that.

Glad your pussy cat is do'in better Tim. Were still gonna keep our fingers crossed though.

awprint:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hows Karma Tim ?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

I will let you know later today when I get home
I'm out on the road right now,spent the night in the sleeper


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well the wife and i pick up Karma at the vets office tonight

he seems to be doing well now

eating like a little pig again,just scarfes his food. which is normal for him

very rambunctious and playfull once again

he is on three differant meds for awhile,and since he wasnt eating he is also on and anerexic diet food

which is very high in calories and the like.it should help him put the weight back on that he lost.

but the vet still cant figure out why he has throwing up and not eating

he thinks it may be scar tissue in his digestive track from a surgery he had a year ago

he said that cats are very sensitive and if something irritates thier system they will throw up

its been several hundreds of dollars so far for this situation

we dont have money to burn

and some say "well its just a cat,just put him down"

well when ones pet is more than just a pet to them but a member of the family

how do you "just put them down"

i would spend the money on my kids and other family members if they were ill

so why not my cat(s) when they are ill

i like to hunt and have no problems with ging int ot he woods and hunting an animal and shooting them

but when it comes to my pets im a big softy and will do what it takes to take good care of them

as like i said

pets arent just pets,they are family members

once again Kris (my wife),Karma,Fate,Kismet (our three cats) and myself thank all of you for your good thoughts sent our way during this trying time

may good karma come to all of you

as a side note: did you notice all of our cats have the same name,well atleast their names all mean the same thing

just a differant word for it


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well said Tim ! Our dogs are our kids. I do realize at some point, the lack of quality in their lives will over rule our feelings for them. But that said, If they are able to have quality of life, they will continue on. Hopefully if I ever get to the point of no quality of life and constant pain, someone will have the good sense to put me down and end the misery. It just seems right.

And yes I did notice !


----------

